# Transport iMac alu



## Caspian10 (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour je cherche une solution pour transporter un iMac alu (de préférence pas trop cher la solution) sa serait pour un voyage en train.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2008)

Caspian10 a dit:


> Bonjour je cherche une pour transporter


.......................................^^bonne poire ? 


Le carton d'origine ne suffit pas ? Emballé du papier kraft si tune veux pas attirer l'attention...

Sly54


----------



## Caspian10 (9 Avril 2008)

Ds je voulais dire je cherche une solution ^^

Le carton d'embalage est trop grand pour le transport :/


----------



## thegreatfab (9 Avril 2008)

T'as le sac n°1 ou le sac n°2.


----------



## TEOX (9 Avril 2008)

Je viens justement de commande le sac d'ilugger sur macsales.com en vue de mes prochains déplacements en avion.
Total de la facture 157$, soit un peu moins de 100.
Le colis a été expédié hier, je vous en dis plus à la réception.


----------



## Caspian10 (9 Avril 2008)

J'aime bien le timbag mais 130euro :s

Je pense que je vais prend l'iLugg, tu me dira si il est bien TEOX


----------



## TEOX (9 Avril 2008)

Caspian10 > Les retours que j'avais lu sur le sac d'Ilugger étaient très bon. C'est son fonctionnement qui m'a poussé à le choisir par rapport à celui de timbag. Petite démonstration en vidéo.


----------



## Caspian10 (9 Avril 2008)

effectivement... Bon et bien je crois que mon choix est fait ^^ merci beaucoup!


----------



## Caspian10 (10 Avril 2008)

Une dernière question ^^

Peut il se porter en sac a dos?


----------



## TEOX (10 Avril 2008)

Oui, comme tu peux le voir sur cette image.







A noter que ce n'est pas le cas pour celui de timbag.


----------



## Caspian10 (11 Avril 2008)

Ah super, merci!


----------



## TEOX (18 Avril 2008)

Ayé ! J'ai reçu mon sac iMac d'iLugger  

Commande passée le 8 avril sur macsales.com.
Livré le 16 avril par la poste (date de l'avis de passage du facteur, colis retiré le 18).
Une semaine aura donc suffit pour acheminer le produit des Etats-Unis jusqu'à mon domicile. A noter que j'ai pris le mode d'envoi le moins cher (48 $ quand même). Le transport a été assuré par FedEx, sans frais de douane à l'arrivée (à moins que je ne reçoive une lettre par la suite).




​
Le carton est imposant, quoique son contenu se révèle assez léger.




Premières impressions avec le sac : l'ensemble est de grande qualité. Il semble très bien protéger l'iMac. Les parois sont renforcées et la finition se révèle excellente. Bref, c'est du solide. La société qui l'a créé réalise d'ailleurs des dirigeables. Alors pas d'inquiétude à priori concernant l'usure. Le sac peut se porter avec sa bandoulière (qu'il est possible éventuellement de retirer) ou en le tenant à bout de main tel un attaché-case avec sa poignée.




On trouve une poche à l'avant qui permet de ranger des dossiers, mais n'espérez pas plus.










Même chose à l'arrière où l'on trouve une poche similaire. Sauf qu'elle comporte les lanières pour transformer le sac en un sac à dos. Elles se clipent tout simplement aux anneaux placés au bas du sac. La manipulation est donc très facile et rapide.




Comme le montrait la vidéo de démonstration du site, la manipulation pour placer l'iMac dans le sac est elle aussi très facile et rapide. Mais vient alors une première inquiétude : le sac ne semble pas être très stable une fois qu'il est à l'endroit avec l'iMac dedans. Il n'y a à priori aucune raison qu'il tombe d'un côté, mais par précaution, il est je pense préférable de le poser contre un mur ou un élément plus imposant et stable.







On place ensuite les accessoires tels que le clavier et la souris dans des poches prévues à cet effet. Et là, surprise : le clavier dépasse légèrement, au point de s'approcher dangereusement du pied de l'iMac. Et j'ai peur qu'en trimbalant le sac, le clavier ne vienne se frotter et abîmer le pied. Il sera toujours possible de placer une protection de façon à séparer les deux éléments, mais il est dommage qu'une fermeture de la poche n'est pas été prévue.

Vient alors le moment du transport. On prend alors conscience des 7 kg que pèse la machine. A bout de bras, on peut tout au plus déplacer le sac de quelques mètres. L'équilibre de la marche n'est pas évidente et la douleur se fait très vite ressentir dans le bras. En bandoulière, le sac s'avère nettement plus confortable, d'autant plus que la lanière et sa protection se révèlent très agréables. Le poids est en revanche réparti sur une seule épaule. C'est pourquoi porter l'iMac en sac à dos est peut-être la meilleure solution pour le dos. Question look, en revanche, vous vous retrouverez comme un écolier avec son cartable à la taille disproportionnée par rapport à sa carrure.

Le bilan s'avère au final très positif. Mon iMac est enfin facilement transportable. Avec ce sac accepté en cabine d'avion, je peux l'amener avec moi sans inquiétude. D'une façon générale, cette solution s'avère idéale pour des déplacements motorisés (train, voiture, métro, bateau, ...). N'espérez pas en revanche faire de la randonnée avec, sans quoi votre dos se réduira en bouillie. Reste l'inquiétude du contact entre le clavier et le pied. Réelle menace ou paranoïa : on verra bien. Quant aux rapport qualité/prix, je trouve que pour une centaine d'euros, l'investissement s'avère intéressant. Il n'existe de toute façon pas de réelle alternative, si ce n'est le sac de Timbag.


----------



## Caspian10 (28 Avril 2008)

Merci pour le test TEOX! J'espère pouvoir le commander dans 1 ou 2 mois. Sa sera pratique pour le transporter dans une LAN party a l'autre bout de la France ^_^


----------



## Cyroul (29 Avril 2008)

C'est un 20" à en voir les photos. Tu es sur que ce sac passe en cabine d'avion ??? Ca me semble un peu gros... tu as déjà essayé ?


----------



## Dr_cube (30 Avril 2008)

Ton fond d'écran Mario Galaxy est MAGNIFIQUE *____*.


----------



## whereismymind (3 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ce Topic très intéressant. Je déménage bientôt et tu m'as définitivement convaincu de prendre ce sac. Merci beaucoup


----------



## spycker (22 Juin 2010)

Moi je vends mon sac timbag pour imac 24" (je suis passé au 27").


----------



## jeuxdivers (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, ton sac est il toujours a vendre toujours a vendre ??? Si oui a quel prix ?
Merci !


----------



## Macbeth (16 Mars 2011)

BOn je fais un peu remonter le sujet.
Quelques solutuioons ont été proposée ici. je les trouvais toutes plutôt coûteuses. Ça me gonflait vraiment de mettre plus de 100 dans une solution pour transporter mon Imac 24" de temps en temps.
J'ai farfouillé et j'ai trouvé une solution entre 40 et 50 suivant le vendeur.
Alors mes contraintes n'était pas forcément d'avoir un truc qui protège à mort, le but pour moi était d'emballer vite fait ma machine, de l'embarquer dans ma toute petite voiture et donc d'avoir un encombrement minimum.
La solution que j'ai trouvé est un peu détournée. Puisque toutes les sacoches dédiées au Imac sont hors de prix selon moi, j'ai biaisé et j'ai trouvé un sacoche pour écran 20 à 24" Tucko de Roccat. C'ets un peu étriqué pour mon 24" mais ça fonctionne. Pour un 21" c'est a mon avis très confortable.
La sacoche est assez simple de conception. Il ne s'agit pas d'un sac fermé mais d'un structure englobante molletonnée qui protège des chocs mais pas de la pluie puisque c'est ouvert sur les coté et sur l'arrière de la machine. Il y a une poignée et une lanière pour porter l'engin en bandoulière. Quelques solutions de rangement qui permettent de glisser ou de sangler son clavier (encore plus pratique si on a un clavier sans pavé numérique), de ranger sa souris, son câble d'alimentation et pourquoi pas un disque dur externe.
Voilà, la solution est un peu légère et ne garanti pas une protection complète mais rend bien service pour mon usage. Et franchement pour 40, je suis bien content.


----------

